# What breed is my kitten? (she is mixed)



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, 4 days ago we saved a little kitten from the streets, her mother always leaves the babies and they always die 
I named my adorable kitten "Hoshi" (which means star)
I am not exactly sure how old she is, she can run and jump high, so she must be 4-7 weeks. Sometimes she looks as little like a guinea-pig (without the legs)

ok to come to the point i wonder what breed she could be? I never seen her parents but i can see that she is a mix. 
First I thought she could be a chausie mix, because of the color, and mixed because she has white tips on er feet, but then i saw how big chausies can become and i don't think she will ever be that big.
But then I searched more in the internet and now i think that she could be a "Tortoiseshell agouti ticked Tabby"

Tortoiseshell: because she has decent 4 tones of color, white, beige, light brown and black. And she has some black spots on her pink nose and paws. And she has white tips on her feet, neck and nose. 

Agouti ticked: because on her back each hair is 2 colored in brown and black. And she has little stripes on her tail end and legs and face, but not on the back.

Tabby: I am actually not really sure.


so what do you guys think? 
you can correct me if I am wrong :3

here some pictures of her:








































She is so beautiful and I already love her very much!

btw: in real life she looks much littler than on the pictures.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I don't know..*

Anything about cats, but she is beatiful...she is so cute. I don't know what breed my Danna is but I saved her from the streets too. Your baby girl is so cute, and looks very cuddly...I just want to squish her lol..


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

aww thank you^^ yes she is! and she always follows me ^w^~ but your little kitty looks very cute too! 
I wish all poor street kittens would be saved from someone.
We have two very lucky kittens :kittyturn


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like a torbi pattern to me...and what an adorable kitten!


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

tarah44 said:


> Looks like a torbi pattern to me...and what an adorable kitten!


ahh thank you! ^o^ yes she is very adorable <3


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's adorable, but there's no way to tell breed. So her breed would be considered Domestic Short Hair (DSH), which is the cat equivalent of "mutt".

The tabby, agouti, Tortie labels are associated with coat pattern not breed. Heidi would be the best one to define her coat pattern.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Hoshi is adorable! Cuteness overload for sure.


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> She's adorable, but there's no way to tell breed. So her breed would be considered Domestic Short Hair (DSH), which is the cat equivalent of "mutt".
> 
> The tabby, agouti, Tortie labels are associated with coat pattern not breed. Heidi would be the best one to define her coat pattern.



ohh i see I thought tabby and torbie are breeds. I know that the others are pattern though. 

thanks for the information about her :3


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> Hoshi is adorable! Cuteness overload for sure.


thank you, yes i am really happy to have a very little cutie kitty pie like her :kittyturn

btw: your Siamese kitty yoshi looks very cute too :3


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Looks like a Torbie (patched tabby) domestic short-haired to me.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Well if she was a guinea pig she would probably be considered Agouti coloring..as a cat I dont know lol


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

She's also adorable and very confident looking, looks like she has that 
"Party Girl " attitude.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about Agouti ticked, but she's definitely a tortoiseshell tabby


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Looks like a Torbie (patched tabby) domestic short-haired to me.


ahh^^ thank you very much for your answer!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Her breed is DSH=Domestic Shorthair, and she does have quite unusual colour, as well as tortie markings. Here is the CFA description for a Ticked Tabby Pattern:



TICKED TABBY PATTERN: 
body hairs to be ticked with various shades of marking color and ground color. Body when viewed from top to be free from noticeable spots, stripes, or blotches, except for darker dorsal shading. Lighter underside may show tabby markings. Face, legs, and tail must show distinct tabby striping. Cat must have at least one distinct necklace.

Her color would be described as Brown Ticked Torbie and White, or Brown Ticked Patched Tabby and White. The show standards use the term Patched Tabby, but the tabby and tortoiseshell (tortie) patterns together are commonly called Torbie. She does have the tabby striping on her legs and tail and a bit of a necklace on one side (from what I can see in the photos). Very pretty girl and has a really confident and sweet air about her. Lucky you! ​​


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

aww thank you very much for your clearly describing! :kittyturn I'm glad to know now better about her! And thank you very much :3 she is the lucky one that she find a nice home now with us and has not to worry no more to starve at the streets <3 I'm so happy we found her.


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Morquinn said:


> Well if she was a guinea pig she would probably be considered Agouti coloring..as a cat I dont know lol


haha^o^ but i red you can say agouti color to cats too
but sometimes Hoshi looks like a litte bunny XD her white nose and her white back legs :3


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> She's also adorable and very confident looking, looks like she has that
> "Party Girl " attitude.


lol if she is sleepy she is very clingy and sweet :love2
but when she plays she is a little crazy tiger and jumps around and always like to go to places where she is not suppose to go, like to go play with wires or walking on my laptop keybord and doesn't want to listen atback but she is very cuuutee :kittyturn
If you want you can watch one of her videos I have on youtube




i have 2 more videos of her :3


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

MinkaMuffin said:


> I'm not sure about Agouti ticked, but she's definitely a tortoiseshell tabby


yes i think so too now she is a tortie-tabby (Torbie) :kittyturn


----------

